# Basic entry level bow set-up?



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Hello, all the Field shooters....I have several good bows....And I'm on a budget.....Please fill me in on what I basically need to outfit my bow for an entry level Field bow.....I've not made the move back to Fingers yet, so a few suggestions for a set-up that would be a basic , but usable sight, and stabilizer set-up....Thanks....Harperman


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

what class will you be shooting?


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

BarneySlayer said:


> what class will you be shooting?


...........L.O.L............I really am not sure....All classes shoot from the same distance stakes, right?....if so, I'm not about to try shooting pins...Harperman


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Everyone shoots from the same stakes....all the way out to 80yds. Leave the pins and finger tabs at home and play with the big boys. 

You don't need anything different then you do shooting 3D or indoors other then no fatties....and if you don't shoot a fairly high peep....don't use a large diameter scope or you may be in for a surprise when you get to 80 :wink:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Personally I like the Sure-Loc supremes with a GOOD scope. I have shot a lot of stabilizer combos and so far the best that fit my liking is the Lite-Nin rod and v Bar setup from Bernie Pellerite. JMHO The Doinkers were way to heavy out front for my taste and just a tad bit more expensive. B-Stinger is way to much Money. (I know that most of the Pros are shooting the stinger) The Control Freak by Bernie is extremely adjustable when using the vee bar setup


----------

